# 1994 Trek 9200



## ohdeebee (Jul 18, 2013)

From what I understand this is Trek's first venture into the full suspension game. This bike is in great shape and everything is tuned up ready to rock. I added NOS Panaracer tires and the matching Cygolite up front. The only info I could find as far as a price was $800 and the consensus was that it was too high (this was on another forum). I have it on ebay for $600 shipped obo. Does this seem reasonable? Still too high? Here's the eBay link:
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=310708577914


----------



## sqrly (Jul 18, 2013)

thats the first "style" of suspension Trek used, but it is a later version.  The firs one was a couple years earlier and made of aluminum.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jul 18, 2013)

This one is aluminum, but that makes sense. '94 seems a little late to the game seeing as though Cannondale had their V frames pretty early on in the '90s.


----------



## sqrly (Jul 18, 2013)

Isnt the swingarm carbon fiber?  Also, the triangle piece attached to the swingarm and connects the shock is the later version.  The earlier ones are shorter.  The made the change to adjust the leverage ratio and change from a straight rate to a rising rate suspension design, helping to prevent bottoming on jumps.

And yes, Trek was behind the curve on suspension.  And that style never worked very well.  Too much pogo.  The next design with the unified rear was much better for XC.  Those are the Y frames.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jul 18, 2013)

Swingarm is aluminum. I may be a bit partial having been a rider of new full suspension bikes for a while now, but you're spot on with the performance of this design. It feels soft at all the wrong times.


----------

